# Rib rubs?



## Trickin pigs (Nov 8, 2012)

Thinking about changing things up and trying a new rib rub. Just seeing what y'all boys got if y'all don't mind!!!!!!


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

I use Texas BBQ Rubs. Bill Cannon makes some good stuff. I like Champion mixed with Wild on pork.
Ployboys makes some pretty good rubs as well.


----------



## henryg (Jul 1, 2011)

Harleys


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Mustang Creek


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Make our own here.

1 tablespoon ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon ground white pepper 
1 tablespoon sugar 
2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
2 tablespoon chili powder 
1 tablespoon cumin 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
1 tablespoon ground oregano 
4 tablespoon paprika (the sweet kind -- not the hot kind) 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 tablespoon celery salt 
1 tablespoon salt


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Grub Rub then baste some honey on the ribs a couple times, once right before you wrap them up.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Make our own here.
> 
> 1 tablespoon ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon ground white pepper
> ...


agreed, or leave out the oregano,plain salt, sugar, and cumin and double the brown sugar, this will give you a carolina style rib or pork butt rub

the stuff keeps a long time in an airtight container


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Will32Rod said:


> I use Texas BBQ Rubs. Bill Cannon makes some good stuff. I like Champion mixed with Wild on pork.
> Ployboys makes some pretty good rubs as well.


X2!! matter of fact,I just pick up some.


----------



## Trickin pigs (Nov 8, 2012)

Looking for something that is a little sweet but got a pepper taste to it


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Trickin pigs said:


> Looking for something that is a little sweet but got a pepper taste to it


You would like Texas BBQ Rubs. The Wild is a bit sweet and has a little afterburn to it.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

zach's sweet rub and williams rib tickler together after a mustard and worcestershire rub down....


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Make our own here.
> 
> 1 tablespoon ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon ground white pepper
> ...


I have use something similar and it does the job. Nice post...


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Reo's is the best I've used, hard to beat


----------



## Trickin pigs (Nov 8, 2012)

See I have been a huge reos fan I used to live in Huntsville so we would go to there shop and buy a lot of stuff.


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

Try the Texas BBQ rubs, can call and talk with Bill and tell him what you are thinking and he direct you to what he has per your desire. Great guy and very helpful. I order online and have it delivered, super easy. Good luck!


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

hint of houston...by big ron's is great. also sucklebuster's hog waller if you want to give them a try


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

Harleys


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I've used the Texas BBQ rubs as well as Ritters rubs, the Ritters (sweet pecan and sweet cherry) typically gets good reviews by the people I've served spares or bbacks to. I really like the TX BBQ rubs personally, I like my ribs seasoned and dry though, not done up with the honey, brown sugar, etc. 90% of the folks I serve ribs to like them glazed and sweet, so try to give the crowd what they want and not necessarily what my preference is. 

Here is a rub I tried yesterday on pork butt/shoulder really came out good. Found it on the good ole net, one of the better trial and error rubs I have tried, prolly be good on some ribs too.
Rub:
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup white sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/3 cup garlic salt (I used garlic powder, seemed like an awful lot of sodium)
1/3 cup kosher salt
1-2 Tbsp chili powder
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp cayenne
2 Tbsp cumin
1-2 tsp black pepper

Injection:
1 Cup apple juice
1/4 cup H2O
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 Tbsp Worcestershire 

Thought the white sugar would make things way to sweet, but didn't at all. This seasoned 15 lbs of shoulder with seasoning left over, even after dusting my swine one more time before I wrapped it.

Goodluck, look forward to trying some other folks recipes


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

John Henry's East Texas Rubs


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

save this site , it's a keeper

http://www.mrbbq.ca/2010/01/bbq-barbecue-dry-rub-recipes.html


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Earl Campbell's rib rub plus brown sugar...won't regret it!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

as mentioned Make your own.. its way to easy and you dont get any extra sheet that might be packed in there. Unless you like extra sheet.. lol


4 tablespoons ancho chile powder
2 tablespoon Spanish paprika
2 tablespoon kosher salt
2 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoon dry mustard
2 tablespoon ground coriander
1 tablespoon dried Mexican oregano or your own
1 tablespoon chile de arbol powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin

Mix it all in.. You can also add some allspice to Jerk it up..


----------

